
Material scientists create fabric alternative to batteries for wearable devices - gmiller123456
https://phys.org/news/2018-11-material-scientists-fabric-alternative-batteries.html
======
elocinstr8t
Wow, I like this, especially since it eliminates the use of batteries. My only
concern is whether this will affect our health in the long run, since its new
method uses a micro-supercapacitor and combines vapor-coated conductive
threads with a polymer film, plus a special sewing technique to create a
flexible mesh of aligned electrodes on a textile backing. Do you think this
will have adverse effect on us later on in life?

